# Does Your Scope Line Up In Your Peep At All Distances?



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello all! Long time lurker, first time poster... I guess I have always gotten the answer to my questions through searching previous threads, but I have come across an issue that (although has been addressed) I haven't found a conclusive answer to. I shoot field and I know that you should set up your peep around 50 yards. My question is, when you move your scope down to say 80 yards, do you alter your anchor point so the scope is centered in the peep, or do you keep your anchor solid and just have the center of your scope down in the bottom of what you see through the peep. I'm wondering what do you do, and what do the pros do? (I know "what do the pros do?" is a deadly question around here). I personally have been keeping the scope centered and have a somewhat weak facial anchor as a result because its always changing slightly. I also use a fairly small peep hole (3/64") so I can barely see the scope housing. Should I go bigger if the answer is to anchor solid? As a side note, when i calibrated my site marks using OnTarget2 I got what I thought to be a pretty fast arrow speed for my setup. Could this be because I'm changing my anchor slightly? Any help would be most appreciated. And thanks for all the help I've already gotten on this site!

-Emerson


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Im the same as you, i set up my peep with a 40 yard zero, scrunch up a hair at 20 and stretch a hair at 60. Since thats the majority of the shots, thats what i set up for, and let my anchor float just a bit at the 70+ shots. I have come to the conclusion that my DL may be just a tad long (1/8"-1/4") but i havent been able to adjust it down to see the difference yet. Should make for a little less float, at least in my mind it makes sense lol. But yeah i do center the scope housing in the peep, just more accurate than tryin to center a pin imo.

Remember OT2 is only a reference, and there are many factors that go into figuring arrow speed. I know some guys are really close to gettin the correct speed, and some are way off. I'm not sure if its the whole 'gargabe in, garbage out' thing or whats going on, i havent chronod mine to see how close it is cuz honestly i dont worry too much, i know im under 280 which is all that matters. And i can get 105 yard out of my sight before fletch contact becomes apparent.

And welcome to AT


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd you don't adjust your anchor your going to either miss out the top or miss out the bottom depending on where your scope is in your peep. 

Your anchor has to float or move slightly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

EmersonL said:


> ... when you move your scope down to say 80 yards, do you alter your anchor point so the scope is centered in the peep, or do you keep your anchor solid and just have the center of your scope down in the bottom of what you see through the peep. ...


The answer for me is NEITHER. I use the same anchor and center the scope in the peep at ALL distances. If I leave the scope high or low in teh peep, POI is off accordingly. Same with anchor piont.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

SCarson said:


> The answer for me is NEITHER. *I use the same anchor and center the scope in the peep at ALL distances.* If I leave the scope high or low in teh peep, POI is off accordingly. Same with anchor piont.


No offense, but that would be difficult to do if you are using a moveable site. Are you sure your anchor is not a little looser at 80 and tighter at 20? Pretty sure it works that way for me anyway.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

TNMAN said:


> No offense, but that would be difficult to do if you are using a moveable site. Are you sure your anchor is not a little looser at 80 and tighter at 20? Pretty sure it works that way for me anyway.


Yep have to agree. It's impossible to have the same anchor an do this without moving your peep. If your centering your peep your anchor is moving slightly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

